# clinic in Spain wants STI test from partner (!??)



## zonzoon (Feb 25, 2014)

i wasn't sure whether to post this here or on the Spain forum, but here goes...

after sending my STI/STD test results to our clinic in Spain, i got an email back from them asking for the same tests from my partner, and now we're both really confused.  why would they need that from her if i'm the one who will be undergoing the IVF?  has anyone else run into this situation or do any of you have insight into why they have this requirement?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

maybe if your partner's test results aren't clear and yours are, they could theoretically infect you after you had the test done making the test meaningless? that's the only logic i can think of.. guess they have to know not just that you have been tested but that you're not likely to catch anything between the test and the treatment...


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

In many countries, clinics need results from both partners even when doing double donation, just because the law requires it. Nothing to worry about.  Your partner can have the tests done at any GUM clinic for free.


----------



## zonzoon (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks for responding, goldbunny!  i'd had the same idea flit through my head, but then dismissed it.  

clara, you're probably right now that i think about it.  what's a GUM clinic, btw? thanks for your answer, as well


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

I had to double check coz I am not from the UK   but here: "a sexual health or genitourinary medicine (GUM) clinic specialises in sexual health and gives tests and treatment for many STIs".


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

I just noticed you are in Paris. Hum... then probably you can go to your local hospital?  
Oh, and congrats for your boy!


----------



## zonzoon (Feb 25, 2014)

Clara01 said:


> I just noticed you are in Paris. Hum... then probably you can go to your local hospital?
> Oh, and congrats for your boy!


thanks. our little boy died, though  .

and, yes, we can go to a "Labo" here for the blood tests. if you get a prescription from the doctor, it's free, but if not you have to pay, so i guess it's a bit different than the UK (and Italy?)


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh my, Zonzoon, I didn't read all of your signature, please forgive me.  
Hope your Dr will write a prescription for you. DH and I had to pay for our tests since we are foreign, but in our current clinic in Greece it was just 110 euro each. Best of luck!


----------



## zonzoon (Feb 25, 2014)

non preoccuparti, Clara (i hope that's the right expression in Italian.) i know how easy it is to misread or miss things in a foreign language (it happens to me almost daily with French!)  btw, our little boy had a really beautiful Italian name.  it's a pity that we never get to hear it.  we do feel lucky to have known him...even if it was just for a short time.

i'm wishing you and your DH the very best of luck in Greece!


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes, it's correct, and thank you.   I am really sorry for the loss of your son, I can only imagine how heartbreaking it must have been   because I have never been pregnant yet.
Best of luck to you and your partner on your journey! Hope this year will be a lucky one for us all.


----------

